# Rootzwiki Going Dark on Jan. 18



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

*In order to protest SOPA and PIPA, I propose that Rootzwiki should go dark for 24 hours, or the day of January 18th. XDA is doing it, Reddit is doing it, Mozilla is doing it, even the popular game Minecraft is following in the footsteps of Reddit. What do you say Rootzwiki? STOP SOPA!*


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah. I don't want that crap to pass..

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Congress is gonna be like "ooooooh RootzWiki did it too! That's it the people have spoken!" Lmao

But seriously we've talked about it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

What's to talk about? The press for publicly declaring it would far outweigh the negatives of shutting the lights off. I think we need to stop looking around waiting for the golith's out there lead the way, what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Case in point - of all the companies out there, which ones do we know about after this day? The haves or have nots?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

There's plenty to talk about. You go shut down your 50,000 member site on a whim.

Also I'm old enough to know that there's been a ton of legislation passed just like this. This isn't the first time & it won't be the last.
*but like I said we talked about it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

To each his own but I would think leading the pack could take the 50,000 site and make it a 75,000 member site in times like this.

I don't think it matters how old you are, there are times in our lives we need to unify as the majority to say that's enough. Because as you so rightfully pointed out that this is your business. Which SOPA for sure could impact long term. Just saying my piece.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

The staff have discussed it, and it's all but confirmed that we're going to go through with a blackout here. B16 and birdman have just been busy with the heavy metal poisoning from all the shinies they played with, and five-day hangover from CES.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to see You're also behind stoping it


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

How long will you guys be down for?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/19/technology/web-protests-piracy-bill-and-2-key-senators-change-course.html


----------

